# Dwarf Rune Tactica



## Phaden

Phadens Rune Tactica
Requested by aja10000

Ok, aja pm'd me asking if I could do a tactica on runes/characters. I am not a fan of named characters, especially with dwarfs where 2 are almost useless and one is broken so I will only do a short note at the start about them.

Fail = Thorgrim Grudgebearer for being a combat monster with only movement 3 and therefore easily avoided.
Fail = Bugman for being awesome but needing you to fork out mega-bucks on cruddy LB rangers.

Broken = Thorek Ironbrow because with the Kraggi reroll he is able to cast runes on ancient power more reliably than a normal Runelord can cast a normal rune for a neglible points difference. -.-

*Calculations to prove it.*

Normal RL with Normal rune fail rate = 1/6 = 16.6%
Thorek with Ancient Power fail rate = 2/6 x 2/6 = 4/36 = 11.1%

Also, because NONE of the anvils powers need line of sight in a 2k battle you can just hide over a quarter of your points in the middle of nowhere where they cant be attacked, e.g. inside a forest/behind impassible terrain for points depravtion and just blast away ancient power runes.
UNLESS AT TOURNY DO NOT USE. (YOU WILL JUST WIN MATCHES AND LOSE FRIENDS)

Anyway. On to the main event RUNES.

Some basic rules. Cant have two master runes on 1 item e.g. 2 Master weapon runes. 
People always forget this and try and get an ASF GW. It doesn't work that way, MRO Kragg the Grimm and MRO Swiftness can't be taken on the same weapon.

*WEAPON RUNES* 

*MRO Skalf Blackhammer*
Most expensive and probably most useless weapon rune. Lets you modify your strength to always wound on a 2. however the Ro Might does does the same job with all enemys over T5 (e.g. the ones the character cant already hurt with a low roll) for a third of the cost.

*MRO Smiting*
Over priced but fine if you want to go monster hunting, unfortunately with dwarfs movement of 3 you have no gurantee you can get into combat with the right people to make this rune usefull

*MRO Alaric the Mad*
Not actually a bad rune, but often not worth it in comparison to other rune combos. Often good with the RO Snorri Spangelhelm

*MRO Breaking*
Unfortunately this rune loses a lot of charm when you realise it only destroys magic weapons and not other magic items like banners and armour. Never taken by me.

*MRO Flight*
One of my FAVORITE runes, this rune is amazing allowing you to have a 12” thrown attack from one of your characters. A vicious way to use this rune is to snipe 1 wound unit champions so that your characters can get in combat and challenge those pansy mages. Even better as a thrown weapon this gives your lord an attack before the combat begins in the form of an autohit stand and shoot reaction.
_My favourite moments often come when looking at the oponents face when I stand and shoot his unit champions. muhahahahahaha_

*RO Might*
As stated before it does the MRO Skalf Blackhammers job better for less cost. Very good vs other T5 characters like other Dwarflords/WoC/Vampires also is great in combination with the MRO Flight as it allows you to snipe lords/wound monsters from 12 inches away.

*MRO Swiftness*
Granting ASF is pretty basic, and it is isn't even overpriced. Overall nice rune.

*RO Snorri Spanglehelm*
Nice rune but often outclassed by the RO Cleaving which often gives you +1 to wound when you look at the wound chart and helps with the AS modifier. Is notable for allowing you to often hit troops on 2's due to our characters uite high WS

*RO Fury*
Most people love this rune but I am not as sold. +1 attack is awesome, but as stated before I often prefer MRO Flight for the extra attack (stand and shoot) and shooting attacks). However a good rune especially with a GW/MRO Kragg the Grim

*MRO Kragg the Grim*
Awesome rune, which in effect usually counts as two RO cleaving but no shield. Very good with RO Fury

*Grudge Rune*
oh snap I think MRO Skalf Black hammer has a rival for worst weapon rune, this rune is terrible actually meaning your M3 dwarf has to CHASE an opponents character.

*RO Striking*
Good rune, but often not worth it due to our already high WS

*RO Speed*
you will need 3 of these to make any impact on our initiative compared to other races and everyone you take reduces your other more useful runes... 3/10 man, its just not that great

*RO Fire*
A suprisingly useful rune costing jackall and stopping regeneration and making your weapons magical. AWESOME against VC/WE etc.

BEST 4

MRO Flight
RO Might
RO Cleaving
MRO Kragg the Grim

Phew... thats weapon runes down, only Armour, Standards, Talismans and Engineering to go.....
you know damn! Thats just depressing. 

*ARMOUR RUNES*

*MRO Steel*
fine as far as runes go, if you have a 1+ armour save (max dwarfs can get grumble grumble) then it gives you an almost guranteed armour save of 3+ unless against things that allow no AS like Bolt throwers etc. Shines against Dragons

*RO Fortitude*
Not a great rune, and overpriced.

*MRO Adamant*
Fine, +1 toughness puts our Lords and Thanes at an impressive T6. However, is slightly loosing its charm in todays metagame where high strength is more common. Still it affects their roles by 1 usually.

*MRO Gromril*
For 25 pts it is a great rune, perfect for a Thane/RS with GW. Pair with RO Resistance if you are feeling you need mega protection

*RO Shielding*
Very cheap rune for what it does, but only really shines if the character is running outside of a unit, which is rare.

*RO Iron*
good rune, usally bad to only take 1, take 2 or the MRO Spite

*RO Preservation*
Great rune, especially on Runelords that are crewing an anvil of doom. Killing blow is becoming more common so perhaps on one of your combat characters also.

*RO Stone
Best Armour rune by a million yards. If you dont take any other runes on your character take this one.

+1 armour save for almost 0 pts can take the place of a shield so you can wield GW. Shines on a Lord on SB as that puts his AS to 1+ for cheapest. Allowing for GW

BEST 4

MRO Gromril
RO Resistance
RO Stone
RO Preservation

RUNIC STANDARDS

MRO Valaya
Amazing rune for magic protection if you dont run RS/RL very pricy though and often worth just trading in for a RS/RL 

MRO Stromni Redbeard
Makes your BSB a very important man and is useful but overpriced. Dwarfs have huge static CR and usually are ok.

MRO Fear
I've seen this used to great effect on a mega block of dwarfs (100+) but that is VERY RARE. Other possible use is in conjuntion with RO Stoicism, but auto breaking is not very likely, we cant really chase people down well and immune to phycology has become VERY VERY VERY common these days. Not an amazing rune, and very pricy.

Strollaz Rune
Probably the only rune I would actually use a Magic Standard on my BSB for. Very useful especially in a combat orientated dwarf army.

MRO Grungi
Handy but pricy, it has an advantage that it can be taken by our special units like LB and Hammerers instead of needing a BSB. Good but often not taken cause there are better options.
Dwarfs high armour usually saves most small missile fire anyway.

RO Slowness
A one trick pony trick, often good on a group of hammerers who can chose to take shields if it fails or whip out the GW and charge in if it works.

RO Courage
Very good on a group of LB as they are then immune to panic/fear/terror.
Cheap enough to be very useful and is one of the best banner runes out there.

RO Guarding
Invaluable on your BSB due to him not being able to take other magic equipment if he has a Magic Banner. Equivalent to 2x RO Iron

RO Battle
Good rune, adding to dwarfs good static CR. Very moderately priced aswell.

RO Stoicism
The other counter to Fear is to outnumber them. Not quite as good as the RO courage but due to its price can be combined with RO battle or others cheaper on a elite units standard without going over the limit.

RO Determination
Killed by being only one use only, notable for being on Hammerers. With stubborn this lets them pass one break test with no rolling needed.

RO Sanctuary
Good, especially with two taken, Dwarf runes stack remember.

Ancestor Rune
One of the worst banner runes dwarfs can take, I mean it only works 50% of the time, not very dwarfy/reliable

BEST 4

Strollaz's Rune
RO Courage
Ro Battle
Ro Determination (on Hammerers only)

hm.... two to go, talis and Engineering.

MRO Kingship
Overpriced and is the same as Hammerers with RO Courage. Only worth it if playing the elusive megablock. (100 +)

MRO Balance
Very good rune, especially at smaller battles where any change in PD/DD is seen.

MRO Spellbinding
Worth it if you have MR or are dispelling lots of small lvl spells. Against a few high score spells take two RO Spellbreaking or MRO Balance instead

Spelleater Rune
Crud. Take 2x RO Spellbreaking, they will serve you better 99% of the time

MRO Spite
Very good, but quite pricy for what it does. Best WS dwarfs can get.

RO Fate
fine, but its only one use, and pricy to boot however, its still better than the RO fortitude and does pretty much the same job, it fails 16.6% of the time for the 15pts saved.

MRO Challenge
Hard time deciding between this and Ro Spellbreaking for Best talisman dwarfs have. Invaluable on a combat lord as it allows him to get into combat, use on dragons or monsters then chop.
Classic Dragon Killer lord =
RO Might,MRO Kragg the Grim,MRO Steel,RO Stone,MRO Challenge. GW and Shield Bearers.

MRO Dismay
One trick pony, can be annoying to low leadership armys like O&G if you have one. Definitely wouldn't include in a allcomers list

RO Spellbreaking.
Dwarf Dispell Scroll, nuf said.

RO Brotherhood
Rather useless, is cool in a themed army list to have your general pop up with your miners/rangers, but isn't amazing as far as strategy goes

RO Luck
Usefull but over priced for with it being one use only

RO Warding
Usefull, especially if taken in multiples.

RO The Furnace
Very cheap and useful, especially noted for saving wounds against the hated Rule of Burning Iron
Very reccomended

BEST 4

MRO Challenge
RO Spellbreaking
MRO Spite
RO The Furnace


ENGINEERING RUNES

*pant* *pant* the final stretch.

MRO Defence
Fine, but I wouldn't take it, the only things that ever really get to shoot my warmachines are cannons and this doesn't help for that.

RO Forging
A must take on a canon, people claim the engineer is better and I say HELL NO, this is perfect especially as it allows a reroll of the bounce misfire as well.

MRO Disguise
Fun to use, but there has been a lot of argument as to how to correctly implement this, mostly we just draw its location on a map and place it on the board when it moves/fires, but talk to your opponent.

MRO Immolation
Amazing rune, and if you use it often people often start avoiding your machines incase it has one.
I usually have it on one of my BT, running one with Immolation and one with penetrating.
Use it once EVERY SINGLE dwarf has died, there is no rule stopping you 

RO Accuracy
Very good on a GT, combined with a ME it becomes extremely deadly

RO Fortune
Overpriced and One use only, not advised. Forging on a cannon or engineer is better

RO Penetrating
reat on BT to make them splinter chariots e.g. auto kill them. Also good on GT as it makes them S5 with S10 under the hole instead of S4/S8

Valiant Rune
Points well spent if there is a ME and Engineer joined as US 5 can take a table quarter so they have to get in close. Also Unbreakable ME and Engineer with BoP deal out hurt to the Fast cav/wimpy people that usually attack the machine

Stalwart Rune
Not an amazing rune, because your machine crew wont last in a prolonged fight anyway. Avoid

Flakkson's Rune of Seeking
If you know you are fighting fliers, e.g. dragons, terradons go ahead. Otherwise not worth it.

RO Reloading.
Some people find it worth it I dont, if there is only one crew member left it is often late game/not much worth out of it. The misfire catch sounds nice but then you realise is only roughly a 2/36 chance that your machine will misfire then get can't shoot next turn.

RO Burning
Very Good against WE, where flaming attacks kill Treemen and Treekin fast, also stops regeneration like hydras and vargulfs. Its other less thought of use is to make machines different.

e.g. you cant have 2 BT's with Runes of Penetrating.
BUT you can have one with a RO Penetrating and one with a RO Penetrating AND a RO Burning.

Yeah..... I like.



Well there you go, hope I have helped aja... and all you other would be dwarf players.
Now I'll be off, I need a beer 

Any other questions you have, just post em and I'll try and get em awnsered.
Oh and see the other dwarf tactica I did under my old alias retiye2
CLICK ME

Phaden
Formerly retiye2*


----------



## aja10000

Thanks Phaden, I really like the Tactica.


----------



## Arvelen

Phaden said:


> *Grudge Rune*
> oh snap I think MRO Skalf Black hammer has a rival for worst weapon rune, this rune is terrible actually meaning your M3 dwarf has to CHASE an opponents character.


Regarding this... The rules don't state anything about being forced to persue your target of choice, merely that you are able to reroll CC misses when attacking that target. The only time you should be forced to persue is when fighting Greenskins, where Ancient Grudge comes into play... Or did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

He means you have to catch a specific character with your slow Lord


----------



## Arvelen

True... But combine it with MRoChallenge and force them to come to you.


----------



## Phaden

Hey, I missed its semi revival...

indeed I meant that you have to run after them with your slow lord as Wolf_Lord_Skoll said, even with the MRO of challenge it just isn't worth it.


----------

